# New business ideas ?



## N0elC (2 Jun 2004)

I am thinking about going out on my own. Where, and in what field, I am still fairly open on.

Does anyone know of any good books or websites that might list new business ideas, or even give a diagnostic in terms of how to identify potential business opportunities ?

Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (2 Jun 2004)

*Brainstorming session*

How about brainstorming with similar minded individuals. Are you Dublin based?.


----------



## Irldigi (2 Jun 2004)

*Re: Brainstorming session*

I'm interested.... Dublin based.....


----------



## MOB (2 Jun 2004)

*Re: Brainstorming session*

What is your background/skill set?


----------



## Guest (2 Jun 2004)

Search for "starting your own business" on www.howstuffworks.com and you might find some useful advice.

Have you looked at  ?


----------



## efm (2 Jun 2004)

*New Business ideas*

NoelC,

I am in a similar situation as yourself but one good bit of advice that I saw was to ask yourself the question: "Are you an inventor or an entrepreneur?"....Inventors come up with new ideas and some of them are successful bringing them to market (eg Dyson vacuums) but most people (I think the figure is 80% to 90% but I could be wrong) start their own business by taking an existing business idea and doing the same thing only faster, cheaper, stronger, different colour, lower margin etc.

For a long time I knew I wanted to start my own business but always did nothing about it because I couldn't come up with a new idea (ie a better mousetrap) until I realised that I didn't need to invent anything new - once I realised that things started coming together (I know you might think that this was an obvious point so maybe I'm just a little slow :\  )

What I did was I looked within my own talents and abilities and within my own industry and saw that I could provide a valuable service and could provide that service cheaper than other players in the market so I went for it.

Now.....talk to me in 6 months time to see if I'm still as bullish, when the reality of having to sell yourself and your business on a daily basis to meet the mortgage has finally hit home !

Anyway Good Luck on the brainstorming

efm


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jun 2004)

efm

That's a great piece of advice which I had not heard before, and as usual with things I haven't heard before, it's so blindingly obvious! It should be on the top of any SYOB course. Mabye it is?

Anyway, if you want ideas try 

halfbakery.com

and The Creativity Pool

If you get a good idea on one of these sites, you can donate 10% of your second million to Askaboutmoney.

Brendan


----------



## Guest (3 Jun 2004)

Is this the end of an era?  

www.askaboutmoney.com/about.html



> How is Askaboutmoney funded?
> 
> The cost of running the site is low, about €500 per annum which is paid by moderators when required. We don't accept advertising, sponsorships or kickbacks of any sort. We have not yet asked users of Askaboutmoney for financial contributions towards the upkeep of the site, but we may do so at some time in the future. Such donations would be entirely voluntary.


----------



## soylentgreenISpeople (3 Jun 2004)

*Brainstorming session.*

I'm also interested.....Dublin based.


----------



## N0elC (3 Jun 2004)

Thanks for all this everyone, some great stuff there !

I'm glad you're only looking for 10% of the second million Brendan. Is that a one-off payment, or an annual thing ?? 
 

I will be Dublin based shortly, so if anyone is interested in having a more private chat, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## adam (3 Jun 2004)

*business ideas*

Hi, i read a book recently titled The beermat entrepreneur
which i found very informative.
                                       Adam.


----------



## Bridget (9 Jun 2004)

*An Ice Rink!*

A year round ice-rink!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Jun 2004)

*Re: An Ice Rink!*

Hi Bridget

There is one planned for Galway. But the proposer is having difficulty getting the money required.

Brendan


----------



## Grizzly (10 Jun 2004)

*Chewing bread for gummy chickens.*

www.franchiseopportunities.com   Mostly stuff from the USA. Some ideas that could be replicated.


----------



## Irldigi (15 Jun 2004)

*Good Doc...*

PM me and I will email you an excellent document relating to New Business Ideas.....summary contents below....

............."Generating New Business Ideas 

The three stages of Ideas Generation 
Generating ideas for business 
Why do you need innovative ideas? 
What is innovation? 
How can I be innovative? 
Creative Thinking. - Removing the Blinkers. 
How Creative are you? 
Blocks to creativity. 
Helps and Hinders to Creativity 
Generating Ideas - 9 different exercises from mind mapping to forced connections 
Keeping your eyes open. 
Generating innovative ideas for business 
Do you really want to do this?


----------



## MugsGame (16 Jun 2004)

*Re: Good Doc...*

The Dept. of Enterprise Trade and Employment  were involved in producing the [broken link removed] site, which does include an initial section on ideas.

The authors have also produced a book, available for [broken link removed].
They also have a sister site on Growing a Business in Ireland.


----------



## pconway (5 Jul 2004)

*Brainstorming*

I can think of ideas....it's what I'm good at!

pat


----------



## Grizzly (10 Jul 2004)

*Ideas.*

NOelC, How can I contact you?

Griz


----------



## sueellen (10 Jul 2004)

*"NOelC, How can I contact you?"*


Hi Griz,

Unfortunately as you are not a registered user NoelC will not be able to send you a private message - another good reason to register  

Its also not a good idea to post either e-mail address as you may well be spammed with junk mail.

Sorry about this but guess its back to the drawing board about contacting each other.


----------



## The President (17 Jul 2004)

*new busines sideas*

I am in a similar position, lookijg for any new business idea to use the resources I have available.  Through my work, I come into contact with lots of young people 18 - 25  with no jobs, who really really want to work .. and of course  afair share of those who dont... but for ythose that do, I see an opportunity for us biotht o benefit.  They get paid work, a wage, and the chance to have something to do... and I get to make something / sell something / have a business staffed by these people,and hopefully make a profit... everybody wins!

All I need now are some ideas as to what sort of business people feel might suit the resources of large number of willing workers, who will work factory, food outlet, shifts etc etc.  We live in a large town of c 25,000people with lots of commuters.

all ideas welcome, thanks.


----------



## an idea (19 Jul 2004)

*Mr President*

seeing as the town has a lot of commuters and thereby presumably a lot of first time parents looking for child minding facilities, how about a 24 hour creche?  this would allow
(a) Parents to leave their kids at a creche knowing that the creche is not going to close at a certain time thus relieving that concern
(b) Parents have somewhere they can leave children to be baby sat late into the evening or overnight


----------



## The President (20 Jul 2004)

*Idea*

Cheers for that... i like your thinking...?


----------



## rainyday (20 Jul 2004)

*Re: Idea*



> how about a 24 hour creche


Sounds like a terrible idea, from the kids point of view.


----------



## The President (22 Jul 2004)

*Child care*

like the thinking, not necessarally the idea!


----------

